# Anyone from Canada



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone from Canada? Ontario here


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Interior BC - formerly Alberta, Ontario, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, Quebec ... but mostly Alberta by far. BC this time two years. The only thing that could make where I am better is to consolidate it with Alberta (after the People's Republic of Albertastan regains their senses) ... edited for more detail and to correct spelling


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

east of the Rockies west of the rest


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

East central Alberta/Saskatchewan. Don't spend much time around here these days, but still keepin on keeping on.


----------



## canuck479 (Oct 19, 2014)

Grew up in the Okanagan valley B.C. but live in Florida now.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

I can see Canada from my house, does that count?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well I guess it sort of counts lol


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Ontario, formerly from BC & Alberta.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well there are some here


----------



## NSprepper (Feb 5, 2017)

Nova Scotia here!


----------



## calcanuck (Jun 23, 2010)

Alberta ....


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

SW Manitoba


----------

